# I'm a kitty



## Alevmanni

Doesn't make sense, I know, but... please eheh


----------



## Hakro

I'm a kitty = olen kissanpentu


----------



## allwords

Alevmanni said:


> Doesn't make sense, I know, but... please eheh


_It could mean "a chick - a cute little girl, a playful little thing" If a girl tells you this she probably wants to "play with you"! _


----------



## tilman

allwords said:


> _It could mean "a chick - a cute little girl, a playful little thing" If a girl tells you this she probably wants to "play with you"! _



In this case, I can think of the following translations:

Chick: chicksi (I think this is used also sometimes)
Girlie: tytsy (diminutive of girl=tyttö)
Cute little girl: Söpö pieni tyttö
Cutie: söpöliini


----------



## jli4000

could be easier if you said in Spanish what you meant, but i can't still think of any easy translation unless i knew more about context


----------



## Alevmanni

I meant to say that literally; as if a real kitty was speaking and said: "Hello, I'm a kitty".



I think Hakro already answered to my question.


----------



## caroline22

Hi,
Does the word 'chicky' has a sexual conotation?...I heard it about me but it just can't be that!helllllllllp!


----------

